# Things you didn't know about Raindeer



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The last entry gives me a whole new way to measure distance, heehee:

http://m.apnews.mobi/ap/db_6776/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=5bedi0ZN


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't open the link and it won't let me open it by copying and pasting it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not sure how to put it so it just opens. I can highlight it then right click and
hit open link


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Got it! Interesting facts too. I didn't know about their eye color changing with the season.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This link might be better

http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/things-reindeer-21297054?singlePage=true


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The link worked, and the article was quite fascinating. I really didn't know much about reindeer before this.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

So they ARE tasty...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It appears they aren't multi-taskers. They can't walk and pee at the same time, not that I can imagine anyone wanting to do such a thing in the first place:jol:


----------

